# spray foam background



## dWebster (Apr 6, 2012)

Was just curious what did ppl end up using for the spray foam. I am having a hard time finding a non toxic one. Is " great stuff" use able?


----------



## grayzone (Apr 6, 2012)

yup.. great stuff works.. thats what a lot of people seem to use.. i will be trying my 1st foam background soon and thats what IM going with too


----------



## dWebster (Apr 6, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Porp (Apr 9, 2012)

I have used Greatstuff for years. Just make sure to let fully cure before applying the silicone and coco fiber.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nocturnalpulsem (Apr 30, 2012)

There seems to be a few "flavors" of Great Stuff.  Do you use the pond stuff, or what specifically?


----------



## grayzone (Apr 30, 2012)

i used the red can... you can see pics in my thread called "MY turn to build a backdrop"


----------



## Boatman (Apr 30, 2012)

dWebster said:


> I am having a hard time finding a non toxic one.


With reference to toxicity, what chemicals do we need to look out for, and what are the possible ill-effects on tarantulas?


----------



## Ludedor24 (Apr 30, 2012)

as far as humans are concerned its non-toxic once it has cured for 24hours . As far as tarantulas I have not seen any ill effects so far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Snark (May 1, 2012)

Just for reference, some of those foam products contain isocyanate or formaldehyde. Rated harmless after X period of time but untested in long term exposure to animals.


----------



## Ludedor24 (May 1, 2012)

i would imagine a large quantity(99%) to have Iso in it but I'de think long term exposure would be specified to mice In which lung and kidney functions were impared....more so lung function with Iso's . Dont worry too much as a consumer though you usually have to be exposed to large quantities over a long period of time to have any problems (not saying everyone though)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Snark (May 2, 2012)

Ludedor24 said:


> i would imagine a large quantity(99%) to have Iso in it but I'de think long term exposure would be specified to mice In which lung and kidney functions were impared....more so lung function with Iso's . Dont worry too much as a consumer though you usually have to be exposed to large quantities over a long period of time to have any problems (not saying everyone though)


Thanks for the info on this. I have had a lot of exposure to closed cell foam products, even injecting the stuff in refrigerators when OSHA came stomping in. The info I have got about the stuff was so disparate and contradictory I was horribly confused. Use a NIOSH full vapor mask, cover all exposed skin, have 100% air exchange in the room every 30 seconds, do NOT let the rigid foam get above X degrees, wash thoroughly after use, but no big deal. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Ludedor24 (May 2, 2012)

Im not going to take this off topic too much more but if you need specific info just contact me


----------

